# Was macht ihr beruflich?



## crimbler (5. Juli 2003)

Ich wollte einfach mal zwei Fragen in die Runde stellen:

1. Wie alt seit ihr?
2. Was macht ihr beruflich?

Zu mir:
1. Frage:
Ich bin 18 Jahre jung.

2. Frage:
Ich bin Informatik-Lehrling.

(Verzeiht mir wenn euch die Frage schon viele male gestellt worden ist, in diesem Small-Talk Forum.)

Grüsse

crimbler


----------



## JohannesR (5. Juli 2003)

19, Fachabitur in Informatik, in einem Jahr in Karlsruhe Informatik studieren.


----------



## Fabian H (5. Juli 2003)

14, Schüler


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juli 2003)

18 5/6
Staatlich geprüfter Assistent für Screen Design & Freier Mitarbeiter


----------



## sam (5. Juli 2003)

18, Abiversager, Freelancer


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *Abiversager*


  Selber schul
 hätte geholfen  
Nein, nur Spass, sowas ist nicht lustig.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (5. Juli 2003)

*-*

21
Medieninformatik Student


----------



## sam (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *Selber schul*


 
Und Nein, das ist wirklich nicht lustig...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Juli 2003)

1. 38
2. viel zu viel


----------



## Leola13 (5. Juli 2003)

1. 40 
2. inschinör


----------



## Lord-Lance (5. Juli 2003)

23, noch Support Engineer :-(


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. Juli 2003)

22, Informatikstudent



[EDIT: ZENSUR WEGEN DUMMHEIT]


bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Juli 2003)

~ 29.5 Jahre

Offiziell angestellt als Hausmeister!

Inoffiziell beschäftigt als PC-Techniker (Admin), Webmaster, Grafiker & Dozent in einer *kleinen* EDV-Firma...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *irgenwo is der Fehler drin  *



Stimmt. Bei dir  

Kopfrechnen kann glücklich machen, wenn man es kann, hehehe.


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Stimmt. Bei dir
> 
> Kopfrechnen kann glücklich machen, wenn man es kann, hehehe. *


LOL
Von 09.1979 bis 07.2003 ist schon schwer.


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Juli 2003)

19 Jahre, 10 Monate und 2 Wochen.
Im Augenblick bin ich eigentlich gar nichts, aber ab morgen hoffentlich wieder Programmierer.


----------



## ezelda (5. Juli 2003)

18 Jahre und 9 Monate

Azubine zur Fachinformatikerin Anwendungsentwicklung


----------



## fasty (5. Juli 2003)

20
seit 1.7. Sanitätssoldat


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. Juli 2003)

Servus!

Me:
19 Jahre alt
BA-Student WiInf
Softwareentwickler

Gruss Tom


----------



## Paradizogeeko (5. Juli 2003)

20, Schüler (an dieser Stelle bitte nicht lachen)


----------



## Peter Bönnen (5. Juli 2003)

21, Auszubildender: Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Stimmt. Bei dir
> Kopfrechnen kann glücklich machen, wenn man es kann, hehehe. *



:-( Oh Gott... jetzt bin der Forumsdepp... hatte das Monat übersehen... wie peinlich *LochZumVerkriechenSuch*


----------



## Daniel Toplak (6. Juli 2003)

27, angestellt als Fachinformatiker/Anwendungsentwickler.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Trinity X (6. Juli 2003)

Hi,
die Facts:

35
Netzwerkadministration, Informations- und Kommunikationsservice für z.Zt. 3500 Mitarbeiter
...und hier im Forum statistisch gesehen wohl eher dem kleinen Kontingent an "Uhu's" zuzuordnen


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Juli 2003)

1) 27 (fühle mich heute aber wie 65) 
2) Ich schaffe lösungen für Probleme die wir ohne andere Lösungen gar nicht hätten. 
Sprich 
<- Programmierer  und nebenbei Administrator (hält sich in Grenzen)


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *:-( Oh Gott... jetzt bin der Forumsdepp... hatte das Monat übersehen... wie peinlich *LochZumVerkriechenSuch* *


Schau mal ob du in dem Loch auch ein Duden findest. Heisst nähmlich "den Monat übersehen" 
*SCNR*


----------



## RicRom (6. Juli 2003)

16, Schulabgänger  
Nach dem Sommer bin ich dann auf einer Handelsschule um wenigstens mein Fach-Abi zu bekommen.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (6. Juli 2003)

17, Schüler


----------



## Bandit_profi (6. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

17,
Schüler (grade RS abgeschlossen; Fach Oberschule ich komme),

bandit


----------



## Chris Kurt (6. Juli 2003)

23,
Freelancer (Webdesign & -Programmierung)


----------



## Bandit_profi (6. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
weils mir gerade aufgefallen ist beim Emails lesen:


> -> Mindestalter 16 Jahre


no comment ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bandit_profi _
> *Hallo,
> weils mir gerade aufgefallen ist beim Emails lesen:
> 
> no comment ... *



Erm, upps...

Ich habe es nicht gesehen!


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juli 2003)

*1)* 19 Jahre 11 Monate 2 Wochen 4 Tage. (große böse 2 ich komme  )
*2)* Bis vor einer Woche Schüler, seit einer Woche streng genommen nichts mehr (dafür mit Abi inner Tasche und tatsächlich Idiot für Alles. Videoschnitt, Homepageerstellung und vieles mehr) und ab 1.9 Zivi.


----------



## tool (7. Juli 2003)

zu 1: 22

zu 2: Ich bin gelernte Buerokauffrau und im Augenblick auf einem Berufskolleg fuer angewandte Grafik. Nebenher arbeite ich bei einer Grafikerin.
Nach der Schule werde ich wohl noch Kommunikations-Design oder aehnliches studieren. Mal sehen.


----------



## TeCe (7. Juli 2003)

1: knapp 22
2: Freelancer Webdesign/admin
noch 2 Abschlussklausuren und ich hab endlich meine Fachoberschulreife mit Quali und geh dann auf´ne Privatschule um da meinen staatl. geprüften Informationstechnischen Assistenten zu machen.


----------



## Avariel (7. Juli 2003)

19 Jahre (also kurz vor der Rente); Azubi zum Informatikkaufmann im 2. Leerjahr
PS. Das mit dem Doppel-E im Lehrjahr passt schon - ich will endlich was lernen was ich noch nicht weis!!


----------



## freundin des verwirr (7. Juli 2003)

27 Jahre, 
Umschülerin/Praktikantin Fachinformatik Anwendungsentwicklung.

grüsse


----------



## J27 (7. Juli 2003)

1. 28 Jahre
2. Betriebswirt (Bereich Controlling)


----------



## Suchfunktion (8. Juli 2003)

1.) 16 1/2 
2.) Auszubildender (ab 1.9.03) zum Fachinformatiker - Anwendungsentwicklung 
(Programmierer)

Momentan hab ich sommerferien, also schüler bin ich offiziell auch nich mehr... nunja, genaugenommen bin ich momentan arbeitslos *g*

Naja, ab und zu mal ein Hack hier und da für ein bisschen geld, aber mehr auch nicht...


----------



## Frankdfe (9. Juli 2003)

1.) 21
2.) Student der angewandten Informatik


----------



## nanda (12. Juli 2003)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:

1. 31
2. Daddy und Tax Manager bei einer der "Final Four"


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. Juli 2003)

1. 17 11/12  
2. Schüler


----------



## blackbox (12. Juli 2003)

*etc*

1. 37
2. servicetechniker, sprich was die anderen nicht hinbekommen mache ich "ganz" kaputt


----------



## Nils Hitze (13. Juli 2003)

1.) 20 1/2 
2.) bald verheiratet
3.) im Moment Praktikant (aber eigentlich
    Entwickler und Domainverwalter und
    Logfileanalysator und und und) und ab
    Januar Mediengestalter für Digital
    und Printmedien (IHK)


----------



## dfd1 (14. Juli 2003)

1) 18 Jahre 2 Monate 22 Tage
2) Lehrling  (nur noch 1 Jahr  ) als Informatiker <-- Richtung Programmierung


----------



## Christoph (14. Juli 2003)

19-mediendesigner-nebenbei kleine firma-single-hetero


----------



## sam (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *hetero *


Glaub ich dir nicht


----------



## Christoph (14. Juli 2003)

bin eben 0815;-)


----------



## Adam Wille (19. Juli 2003)

1. 19 1/6 Jahre
2. Student der Pharmazie, 1. Staatsexamen lauert schon in einem Monat  

Gruß vom Geist


----------



## layla (20. Juli 2003)

1, 20
2, lehrling medienfachfrau mediendesign
nebenbei abend gym abi nachholen.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Staatsexamen*



Aus dem Staats-Examen könnte man jetzt auch Staat-***-Amen machen....  

ich bin 15 5/6 und (guess what?) Schüler.


----------



## sam (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gouraud _
> *Aus dem Staats-Examen könnte man jetzt auch Staat-***-Amen machen....  *


Gut, dass wir heute nicht kindisch sind


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *Gut, dass wir heute nicht kindisch sind  *



genau 

(Oh, ein Einzeiler, ich bitte vielmals um Verzeihung)


----------



## fluid (22. Juli 2003)

17 2/3 auf dem weg zum rettungsassistenten ...


----------



## blubber (22. Juli 2003)

rettungsassistent, schöner Beruf. Bin während des Zivildienstes als zweiter Mann aufm RTW mitgefahren, macht sehr viel Spaß und man erlebt jedesmal was neues, bzw. wenn man glaubt, es sei nichtmehr zu toppen, bringt irgend jemand den nächsten Hammer 
Viel Erfolg für die Ausbildung !

bye


----------



## fluid (22. Juli 2003)

nur irgendwie steh ich damit hier zeimlich alleine da kaum einer der nich was mit computern macht =)

danke wünsche dir auch viel glück bei was auch immer =)


----------



## Adam Wille (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fluid _
> *nur irgendwie steh ich damit hier zeimlich alleine da kaum einer der nich was mit computern macht =)*


Schau doch mal 8 Postings weiter hoch.


----------



## Sinac (23. Juli 2003)

19, Information and telecomunication electronics technican =)
Auf deutsch hört der Berüf sich echt behindert an!!!
Greetz...


----------



## TheManWho (1. August 2003)

Nutze das hier mal als Vorstellung - bin neu hier.

1) 23
2) Fachinformatiker Systemintegration

@sinac: 
und wie heißt dein Beruf auf deutsch? Fachinformatiker hört sich auch ziemlich deppert an...


----------



## Sinac (3. August 2003)

IT-Systemelektroniker 
Achja, und es heißt Information and Telecomunication SYSTEM electronics technican =) sry


----------



## t0ny (3. August 2003)

18 Jährchen
Schüler, Gymnasium 12te Klasse (bis 13te ...)


----------



## Rentnerheld (5. August 2003)

Hallöle,
ich bin siebzehn-dreizwölftel Jahre alt und Schüler in der Jahrgangsstufe 13 eines Duisburger Gymnasiums.


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. August 2003)

18 Jahre, Schüler. Und vermutlich bald das, was sam schon ist...


----------



## Noby (5. August 2003)

In 11 Tagen 21
Momentan arbeitslos, ab 1.10. Student der Medieninformatik


----------



## Tobias K. (5. August 2003)

moin


18 Jahre und ne Menge zerquetschte alt.
Abgeschlossene Ausbildung als "Technischer Assistent für Informatik".
Jetzt 1 Jahr "Fachoberschule Technik".


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Carndret (6. August 2003)

1. Bin 19 Jahre
2. Hatte gerade mein Abi gemacht - also z.Z. arbeitslos - und fange im Wintersemester Medizintechnik (FH) an. Auch nicht gerade DIE Richtung, die mit Computer zu tun hat, aber hoffentlich ganz nett  .


----------



## mslap (6. August 2003)

20, zZ Praktikant bei Infineon (bis FR noch) dann assl und ab Okt. hoffentlich Student der technischen informatik an der FH.


----------



## Blaschki (8. August 2003)

18 azubi zum Fachinformatiker, und
nebenbei in ner entwickler-bude in leipzig
beschäftigt (10 Stunden de woche)


----------



## DooH (11. August 2003)

22 - azubi mediengestalter fachrichtung mediendesign ...


----------



## Pudig (11. August 2003)

18 - Staatlich geprüfter kaufmännischer Assistent für Datenverarbeitung (aber leider noch auf der Suche nach einem Job   )


----------



## blubber (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chris _
> *Schau mal ob du in dem Loch auch ein Duden findest. Heisst nähmlich "den Monat übersehen"
> *SCNR*  *


Und danach kannst du gleich auch nochmal einen Blick riskieren, heisst nämlich "NÄMLICH" und nicht nähmlich 

bye


----------



## EMinus (13. August 2003)

10 jahre Schule danach ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration nun arbeitslos, warte zurzeit auf meine einberufung zum Wehrdienst


----------



## Georg Melher (17. August 2003)

35
IT-Supporter und Systemadministrator


----------



## Sliver (20. August 2003)

*eine dünne Akte öffnet*

Alter: *17*
Status: Im 4 Semester seines Jura-Studiums mit besten Aussichten. 

Na wer glaubt's?    

Nein noch besser:
Momentan Schüler in den Ferien! 
Danach in einer schulischen Ausbildung zum Gestaltungstechnischen Assistent Fachrichtung Medienkommunikation.


*die Akte wieder schließt*


----------



## Amr0d (20. August 2003)

20 Jahre jung und mache zur Zeit Ausbildung im 3ten Lehrjahr als Groß und Aussenhandels Kaufmann arbeite aber immer nur am Internet Shop. Wenn ich die Wahl gehabt hätte wäre ich auch lieber in den Bereich Mediendesign gegangen oder Webdesigner(gibts sowas als Ausbildung)


----------



## Daxi (20. August 2003)

17 Jahre
Schüler an der FOS Ingolstadt
12. Klasse (kommendes Schuljahr)


----------



## ITPower (20. August 2003)

Fachinformatiker und das ist mehr als ein Beruf....


----------



## Candyass (1. Oktober 2003)

1.) 17 Jahre
2.) Ausbildung zum Assistenten für Wirtschaftsinformatik (stastlich geprüft)


----------



## DrSoong (1. Oktober 2003)

Exekutivbeamter, zZt. im Urlaub (endlich).


Der Doc!


----------



## TheGeneral (1. Oktober 2003)

*reee*

Griasteich :-D  

bin neu hier werde 20 und bin arbeitlos rofl ansonst wachsen mir hier graue haare :lol: weil ich kein Pic links neben mein Beitrag hin bekomme 

so long 

The General


----------



## derGugi (3. Oktober 2003)

ich will auch! 

bin 19 und im letzten Jahr der Ausbildung zum Informatiker.


----------



## Candyass (3. Oktober 2003)

Hmm hat mich schon immer interessiert was genau man als Informatiker im Beruf macht


----------



## derGugi (3. Oktober 2003)

also ich arbeite zur Zeit mit Delphi, Access, VBA und mySQL...  Aber das hängt von der Bude ab, in der man arbeitet. Ein paar machen Support, andere arbeiten mit Datenbanken oder Programmieren.  Oder sind Netzwerkadmins. In der Schule nehmen aber alle das selbe durch. Zur Zeit haben wir Betriebssystemtheorie...


----------



## Candyass (3. Oktober 2003)

klingt ganz  gut 

Ich weiß noch nicht was ich nach meiner Ausbildung machen will aber Informatiker klingt garnicht mal so übel, würde mir sicher Spaß machen :]



bis dann
daniel


----------



## Mark (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

@derGugi & Candyass: bzgl "hängt von der Bude ab, in der man arbeitet":
Kebab-Stand, Schnell-Imbiß, McDoof, Pommes-*Bude*...  
So geht's wohl den meisten (und nicht nur denen) Informatikern...


----------



## derGugi (3. Oktober 2003)

@Pinky

Klar gehts den vielen so, aber Informatik ist ein weiter Begriff. Darum wollte ich einfach aufzählen, was man so machen kann und nicht jeder, der sich Informatiker nennt, macht das selbe.  Wenn man sagt, ich arbeite als Koch wissen wohl die meisten, was dieser macht. Und das ändert sich nicht wirklich von Bude zu Bude, ausser den verschiedenen Gerichten... Ich will damit nur sagen, dass man nicht generell sagen kann, was ein "Informatiker" macht.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (4. Oktober 2003)

Bin noch 17 (noch einen Monat  ) hatte voriges Jahr meine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker angefangen aber dieses Jahr ist die Firma Insolvent geworden  und bin nun weiter auf der Suche.


----------



## Caliterra (8. Oktober 2003)

24 Jahre jung

Student der Betriebswirtschaft 

und hab z.Zt. ne Menge Zeit im Auslandssemester ;-) 

-------------------------------------
Gott sei dank haben die hier auch ne Internetconnection


----------



## derGugi (10. Oktober 2003)

War Halle nicht das Kaff, in dem sich letztlich mal einer den P**** und die Zunge abgeschnitten hat? Krasse Sachen macht ihr da.....


----------



## zeromancer (8. November 2003)

31, Entwickler & Trainer f. Lotus Domino/Notes -> http://www.groupsphere.de

Zero aka Oliver


----------



## ESM (8. November 2003)

16 jahre alt/jung wie auch immer 
Und Schüler.....
Cu


----------



## MetallDragon (11. November 2003)

16, 
Schüler


----------



## Sliver (11. November 2003)

In *zwei Tagen 18! (13.11)*     
Abiturient ;-]


----------



## Johannes Postler (11. November 2003)

15 - surprise, Schüler


----------



## Whizzly (13. November 2003)

me 21 
und Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration


----------



## Sliver (13. November 2003)

*18! YEAHHA! ...  *

Hmm, irgendwie immer noch wie gestern.


----------



## Whizzly (13. November 2003)

ConGratulations 
tja auch nur einen tag älter geworden


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. November 2003)

Alles Gute, Sliver! Bin selbst im Mai 18 geworden, weiss also, was für ein geiles Gefühl das ist.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (13. November 2003)

Bei mir sinds noch 15 Tage  (28.11).


----------



## ESM (13. November 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIlver 
Haste gefeiert? 
Achja..Ich würd vieles ausnutzen, was man <18 nicht darf. *g*
Cu


----------



## Sliver (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Squax _
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIlver
> Haste gefeiert?
> Achja..Ich würd vieles ausnutzen, was man <18 nicht darf. *g*
> Cu *




Hihi, hab ich auch gleich gemacht. 
*3 Kartons Smirnoff ICE gekauft hat* ^^ - wer meckert und nicht als Einwand "Rigo" angibt hat unrecht! *gg*


Und
*DANKE an alle! * 


Sers
Sliver


----------



## danielm (14. November 2003)

18 11/12 
im moment mach ich noch ne ausbildung zum informationstechnischen-assi (der fehler meines lebens  ) und ab august dann warscheinlich anwendungsentwickler in nem kleinen softwarehaus


----------



## Xaicon (19. November 2003)

21

Engeneering-Sachverständiger, System u. Netzwerkadministrator, und CAD-Userbetreuung in ein und der selben Firma... was für ein Stress


----------



## michi_pc (19. November 2003)

Verkäufer (noch in Ausbildung) ist ganz lustig, aber es kann auch ohne ende Nerven!  Wollte aber immer in den IT Bereich, aber hatte leider nie gute Noten


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2003)

Hi,

1. Ich bin noch  39 Jahre alt.

2. Habe Musik studiert und lange rumgemuckt. Autorenvertrag bei Francis Day & Hunter ( heute East West Records), Studiomusiker. Anschließendes Studium der Technischen Informatik in Harburg. Seit dem bei einem weltweit vertretenen deutschen Konzern als Berater und Entwickler tätig, Schwerpunkt MS .NET.( Kannste eine, kannste alle)


----------



## matt (26. November 2003)

20 Jahre jung
System- und Netzwerkadministrator, eigentlich jedoch FI Anwendungsentwickler. Mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringt (bzw. das Auslaufen des Vertrages) 

Gruß,
  matt


----------



## möp (27. November 2003)

22
Azubi im 2. Lehrjahr - Mediengestalter für Digital und Printmedien Fachrichtung Design


----------



## Fey (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallöchen,

dann will ich auch mal:

26
2. Lehrjahr Mediengestalter Digital und Printmedien, Mediendesign mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Nonprint

Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## JoelH (2. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*

/me ist 30 Jahre alt und Fachinformatiker/Systemintegration , arbeite allerdings als Delphiprogrammierer was auch eher meine Gesinnung ist da ich eigentlich zwei linke Antischrauberhände hab.


----------



## Christoph (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fey _
> *Hallöchen,
> 
> dann will ich auch mal:
> ...



aber hallo. Die Fey ist auch wieder mal im Lande


----------



## Fey (2. Dezember 2003)

Huhu,

was heißt denn auch mal wieder. Bin doch die ganze Zeit anwesend. Nur vielleicht nicht so redsam. 

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Tim C. (2. Dezember 2003)

Mein Post vom Juli ist nun natürlich Geschichte und damit

*1)* 20
*2)* Zivildienstleistender (Programmierung, PC-Servicedienstleistungen, sonstiges)


----------



## JoelH (2. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*



			
				Tim Comanns hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *2)* Zivildienstleistender (Programmierung, PC-Servicedienstleistungen, sonstiges)



Arbeitest du in einem Roboteraltenheim oder wie ?


----------



## noise (2. Dezember 2003)

1.) 18 na gut.. fast 19 (oh mein Gott.. ich werde alt)
2.) EDV- Lehrling (keine ahnung obs den lehrberuf auch in .de gibt)

Lg Martin


----------



## Schokoladenmoench (2. Dezember 2003)

EDV Lehring? Nee, das ist dann Fachinformatiker... Mach ich übrigens auch. 

Ach, und bin 22... fast...


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Dezember 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *Arbeitest du in einem Roboteraltenheim oder wie ? *



Auch Krankenhäuser brauchen mal spezielle Software


----------



## MiLa (2. Dezember 2003)

Meldet sich meine Wenigkeit auch mal zu Wort 

1) 17
2) Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration


----------



## acquire (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian Hofmann _
> *14, Schüler *


Das trifft auf mich auch zu.


----------



## Tim C. (2. Dezember 2003)

*Re: Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Auch Krankenhäuser brauchen mal spezielle Software  *


Oder Homepages, oder Leute die erkennen, dass der Drucker nicht druckt, weil das Kabel nicht dran ist ...


----------



## hulmel (2. Dezember 2003)

Alter: 35
Job: Admin


----------



## paleface (2. Dezember 2003)

19

Gestaltungs-Technischer-Assistent in Bild und Ton Fachbereich Medien

kurz:

Mediengestalter

Vor 3 Jahern noch Toll...jetzt wird das jede Sau....
Ich werde glaube ich Schreiner oder so...der Beruf stirbt nie aus....


----------



## tool (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von paleface _
> *...Vor 3 Jahern noch Toll...jetzt wird das jede Sau....
> Ich werde glaube ich Schreiner oder so...der Beruf stirbt nie aus.... *


Aber der Bereich Bild und Ton ist doch noch nicht so ausgeschoeft, wie diese ganze Grafik-Design-Sache, oder?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Dezember 2003)

Student der Stadt-und Regionalplanung an der TU Berlin.
"Leider" derzeit Streiksemester


----------



## paleface (3. Dezember 2003)

@ Tool

Das ist Warscheinlich wieder Ansichtssache.
Aber ich kenne Söhne von Müttern die wachsen mit Computern auf und können schon fast mehr als mancher Student.

Das einzige woran es ihnen noch fählt ist die Kreativität...aber bald gibs bestimmt die ersten 
Ich-sorge-dafür-das-deine-Homepage-net-so-aussieht-wie-die-vom-Nachbarn Programme!
Dann gehts rund....


----------



## ultrasonic (3. Dezember 2003)

34, Hauptberuft IT-Systemelektroniker momentan Servicetechniker für T-Systems im Auftrag Lufthansa Frankfurt Flughafen

Webmaster für das Internetradio Radio-Soundworx.de
gruß
Ultrasonic


----------



## KuLLeRauGe (9. Januar 2004)

18 Jahre und eine FiSi Azubine *bsssbsss*


----------



## Twos (9. Januar 2004)

junge 16
Schüler auf Gymi in Berlin.:-( 

HES-Berlin rult!


----------



## mille (9. Januar 2004)

in paar Tagen 19
sitz gerade am Abitur
studiere dann entweder Wirtschaftsmathematik oder eBusiness

nebenbei code ich Webseiten für mein einzelunternehmen


----------



## stella stellaris (10. Januar 2004)

1. das fragt man ne Frau nicht  
2. Informatik-Studentin


----------



## stella stellaris (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pinky_M _
> *Hi!
> 
> @derGugi & Candyass: bzgl "hängt von der Bude ab, in der man arbeitet":
> ...



Oh man, ist schon traurig, wieviele Informatiker arbeitslos sind :-/. 
Also, Ende 2004 hab ich mein Diplom. Für Jobangebote bin ich jederzeit sehr dankbar


----------



## ultrasonic (10. Januar 2004)

Moin,

na will ich auch mal :

werde in knapp 2 zwei wochen 35
und bin vom Beruf her IT-Systemelektroniker
momentan als Systemtechniker bei T-System im Auftrag der Deutschen Lufthansa
in Frankfurt
nebenbei mache ich da auch noch Webanwendungen.

Greetz
Ultrasonic


----------



## onlYTrash (18. Januar 2004)

23,
GTA


----------



## fungo (18. Januar 2004)

fast 19
Abiturient

dann Zivi

und anschließend hoffentlich Pilot bei der Lufthansa


----------



## JoelH (18. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von stella stellaris _
> *Für Jobangebote bin ich jederzeit sehr dankbar  *



Bei uns wird eine Stelle als Programmierer/DB-Mensch frei. Aufgaben sind vor allem unsere Oracle am laufen zu halten, die Tabellenstrukturen verstehen und adminsitrieren zu lernen und Support für laufenden Programme zu leisten (Delphi). Allerdings ist der Job dann hier in der Pfalz.


----------



## Xongo (18. Januar 2004)

Bin 15 und darf noch meine Schulzeit auf dem Gymi absitzen...


----------



## exxe (18. Januar 2004)

Bin 25 und System- und Netzwerkadmin (für'n W2K Netzwerk) und Internetcoordinator (e-Commerce) in einer größeren Autohaus-AG.


----------



## subzero (19. Januar 2004)

hoi,

Schüler am Don Bosco Gymnasium Essen-Borbeck,
hab aber schon so gut wie einen Ausbildungsplatz sicher, als Mediengestallter für Digital und Printmedien


----------



## aTa (19. Januar 2004)

Hi,
bin 20 und mach ne Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter - Fachrichtung Medienoperating


----------



## aquasonic (3. Februar 2004)

Mache eine Informatik-Ausbildung --> momentan im 2. Lehrjahr...


----------



## ESM (3. Februar 2004)

Bin Gymi-Schüler in bissle östlichen Niedersachsen 
Achja.. 16.... bin ich jung / alt


----------



## Helmut Klein (3. Februar 2004)

15, Schüler


----------



## pReya (3. Februar 2004)

16

Schüler am Naturwissenschaftlich-Technologischen und Sprachlichen Leibniz-Gymasium in Altdorf b. Nürnberg


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Februar 2004)

22, Azubi bei LHSystems und nebenbei gewerblich tätig.


----------



## Pitchblack (5. Februar 2004)

Hi,
bin 19 und in der FIAE - Ausbildung (Fachinformatiker - Anwendungsentwicklung).


----------



## Tim C. (5. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pReya _
> *16*


Stimmt ja gar nicht.


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> 
> 
> > Original geschrieben von pReya
> ...



Was daran stimmt nicht?


----------



## Helmut Klein (5. Februar 2004)

Laut seinem Profil ist er 13.


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Februar 2004)

Ui.. schöner aaaalter Thread 

1. Wie alt?
27 Jahre jung

2. Beruflich?
- Abiverweigerer
-Bürokaufmann (wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat in seiner Jugend wird man das!  )
- Amateur-Fotograf (Lord Klick)
- Elektronik Auseinander- und Zusammenbauer
- Übersetzer
- Quelltext-Spürhund

kurz: Tausendsassa


----------



## tool (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *...Bürokaufmann (wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat in seiner Jugend wird man das!  )... *


Wie wahr.


----------



## won_gak (16. Februar 2004)

Dann nochmal:

1. 21
2. Student der Mathematik und selbständig im Bereich IT-Consulting. "Lösungen", wie das so schön heißt. Musiker *g* und freier Journalist.


----------



## Grian (16. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Bin 18. Gehe *noch* zur Schule und das wird wohl auch noch ein bischen so bleiben...  Naja, ABI kommt nächstes Jahr noch früh genug...
CU


----------



## Chipmunky (17. Februar 2004)

1. 22
2. Fachinformatikerin für Systemintegration


----------



## möp (18. Februar 2004)

Find es interessant was für ein buntgemischtes Völkchen hier unterwegs ist...

Hoffe es werden noch mehr


----------



## Tim C. (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von möp _
> *Find es interessant was für ein buntgemischtes Völkchen hier unterwegs ist...
> 
> Hoffe es werden noch mehr  *


Naja bunt gemischt wäre anders, aber ok ... wenn du meinst 

Man kann die Leute hier denke ich großteils einteilen in die Kategorien:

- Schüler
- Studenten (vorzüglich der naturwissenschaftlichen und technischen Fasson, also auch Informatik)
- Auszubildende (in rauhen Mengen Mediengestalter und Fachinformatiker)
- eine Menge Leute mit abgeschlossenen Ausbildungen in den zwei hierüber genannten Bereichen, die dann aber i.d.R. auch noch viele andere lustige Sachen machen 

Da es aber auch noch genug Exoten gibt, bin ich guter Dinge, dass wir uns nicht zu einer extremen Monokultur hin entwickeln


----------



## Fabian (18. Februar 2004)

Ich bin Baecker. 



















Nein war ein Scherz , auch ich gehoer zu den Fachinformatikern - Systemintegration (Allerdings noch *A*rsch *ZU*m *BI*er holen) ;-)


----------



## Leola13 (18. Februar 2004)

Hai,

es leben die Exoten !

Dipl.Ing.(FH) Produktionstechnik

.... und mit 40 Jahren einer der Opas hier.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Tim C. (18. Februar 2004)

Ok also sollte ich zu den Studenten der technischen und naturwissenschaftlichen Fasson auch noch die Absolventen dieser hinzufügen ? 


Aber ist ja auch völlig klar, wenn man über angebotene Inhalte und Zielgruppen nachdenkt


----------



## melmager (18. Februar 2004)

> und mit 40 Jahren einer der Opas hier.



Komm du mal in mein Alter du Jungspund du 

Achja Beruf: 
EDV Techniker nenn ich mich


----------



## JohannesR (18. Februar 2004)

19, noch Schüler, bald Fachinformatiker, Systemintegration.


----------



## WebKing (18. Februar 2004)

1. Wie alt seit ihr?
2. Was macht ihr beruflich?

1. Ich bin 16 Jahre alt.
2. Ich bin Schüler und gehe in die 10 Klasse auf das Gymnasium in Sarstedt.


----------



## server (18. Februar 2004)

Hi,

17 Jahre alt, Schüler an der Höheren technischen Bundeslehranstalt Salzburg für Maschinebau,  Schuladministrator


----------



## SpitfireXP (18. Februar 2004)

MoinMoin

Ich bin 23.

Ich bin gelernter Elektriker.
Arbeite momentan aber als FmSysUffz bei der Luftwaffe.


----------



## Selena (19. Februar 2004)

*Das Ich..? Öhm....*

Huhuuuu ^^

Meiner einer ist zarte 23 Jahre alt und eigentlich Technische Zeichnerin für Heizungs- , Klima- und Sanitäranlagen vom Beruf, aber möchte demnächst mein Abi nachholen und danach Kommunikationsdesign studieren (, aber meine befürchtung darauf is mal wieder die laaange Leitung ^^;; )...


----------



## Harlequin (19. Februar 2004)

*Achtung! Spamgefahr *

Hi,

also ich bin 17 Jahre jung und bin zur Zeit noch Schüler,
und hoffentlich zukünftiger Medieninformatik-Student (in Chemnitz,
dort absolviere ich zZ auch ein studienvorbereitendes Praktikum).

Grüßlie vom
Harlequin


----------



## Funball (19. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin

1] 27

2] Drucker , Fachmann für elektronisches Publizieren
     nebenbei Webdesign


MfG

Funball


----------



## TripHop (28. Februar 2004)

1) 24 Jahre, männlich
2) Landwirt in der Elbmarsch, nebenher Gründer und Betreiber einer IT-Firma.
(sicherlich eine eher seltene Kombination, ich weiß... )

Gruß TripHop


----------



## Isac (29. Februar 2004)

Ich bin 26 und mache meinen staatl. geprüft. Informatiker für Medien und Kommunikation.

Ich glaube, ich bin der einzige staatl. geprüft. hier,oder? Da  bin ich fast schon ein Exot


----------



## Julien (5. März 2004)

1. Wie alt seit ihr?

17 Jahre 


2. Was macht ihr beruflich?

Systemtechniker


----------



## Tobias Grimm (6. März 2004)

Morgen,

1) 17 Jahre jung

2) noch Schüler auf dem Weg zum Abi, danach mal weitersehen wie das mit einem Info-Studium aussieht


----------



## steff aka sId (6. März 2004)

1.: 20 Jahre alt
2.: 2. Semester Wirtschaftsinformatik


----------



## ShinmA (6. März 2004)

huhu

bin 17 und bin auf ner Berufsschule wo ich ausbildung und fachabitur zum Informations technische assistenten machen werde. 
klingt komisch is aber so.

werde mich dann auf programmierer spezialisieren


----------



## Flashy (6. März 2004)

Wie alt?

Samstag Abend 25 und Sonntag Morgen 64.

Beruf?

1) Verkauf von Industriemaschinen

2) Wirtschaftsing bb studierend....noch sehr lange...

3) Bald eigener Firmabesitzer in der Werbebranche.....wenn sich hoffentlich der langersehnte Erfolg einstellt.


----------



## Chino (9. März 2004)

Na dann will ich auch mal 

Alter: 22
Beruf: Programmierer in Düsseldorf (Schwerpunkt ASP, PHP, MySQL/SQL).

Ach ja, und für Düsseldorf kann ich nix ;oP (die Kölner unter uns wissen was ich damit meine!)


----------



## Tim C. (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Chino _
> *Na dann will ich auch mal
> 
> Alter: 22
> ...


Hey das liest sich ja fast wie bei mir, nur dass du Programmierer durch Zivi ersetzen musst und bei den Schwerpunkten ASP wegnehmen solltest .


----------



## Chino (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Hey das liest sich ja fast wie bei mir, nur dass du Programmierer durch Zivi ersetzen musst und bei den Schwerpunkten ASP wegnehmen solltest . *


Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann würde ich ASP auch bei mir streichen


----------



## Eva (19. März 2004)

Hallo, 

ich bin 21 und studiere an der Fachhochschule Software Engineering für Medizin!


Eva


----------



## ParadiseCity (25. März 2004)

hi,

bin 17 und Lehrling - werde zZ in ASP "gelehrt"


----------



## esoX (2. April 2004)

1) 17 Jahre alt
2) Bin Schüler am OberstufenZentrum für Bürowirtschaft und Verwaltung


----------



## Hodata (7. April 2004)

hmmm...

1. 44 ==> Forumsopa? :-( 

2. Ing. Päd. Maschinenbau ... FI-Ausbilder

Tach erstmal! *wink*


----------



## sockery (10. Mai 2004)

1.----> 25

2.----> Ausgebildeter Datentechniker und im Moment Student der     Nachrichtentechnik......


----------



## Mirko D (20. Juli 2004)

Na dann!

Also ich bin 23 und verlobt  
zu dem bin ich Freelancer und abolviere gleichzeitig eine Ausbildung zum 
Mediengestalter im Bereich Operating. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Spacemonkey (20. Juli 2004)

22 und Sensorsystemtechnik-Student im 3. Semster.


----------



## FrankO (20. Juli 2004)

mein Gott bin ich alt 38 und Diplom Informatiker (FH) einer der Letzten dieser Spezies, jetzt gibts ja nur noch Bachelor Abschlüsse oder Master...
Meine Schwerpunkte sind Netzwerktechnik und Grafik (fragt mich hier blos nix mehr *g* )
Arbeite an der FH als Laboringenieur im Bereich Netzwerktechnik

lg aus Hessen


----------



## Nelly (23. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *und ab 1.9 Zivi. *



Wo denn wenn man fragen darf?

1) 16 Jahr...blondes Haar :-( 
2) Schüler


----------



## King Euro (23. Juli 2004)

Ich bin 17 und in der Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker (Anwendungsentwicklung).

Wen auch immer das interessiert!?¿!


----------



## Night Vision Worker (9. August 2004)

1) Wie alt seit ihr?

23 Jahre


2) Was macht ihr beruflich?

Junior Art Director (Grafiker) - kenne mich aber auch ganz gut mit HTML, D- und XHTML, CSS und JavaScript aus 

Ab und an als SEO.(Search Engine Optimizer), aber hauptsächlich als Grafiker und HTML-Schieber! 

..'leider' alles per Quereinstieg und ohne Ausbildung!


----------



## redybull (10. August 2004)

@1: 38
@2: Jurist, Semi-Musiker, Hobby-C4Dler(3D), Hobby-Photoshoper (7.0)- lustige Kombination....

@Night Vision Worker: wieso "leider", autodidaktisch kommt manchmal mehr rum!

redybull, der Auskunftgebende


----------



## Edemund (30. August 2004)

1) 18
2) An sich bin ich noch Schüler (im letzten Jahr.. Informatikstudium ich komme!), nebenbei läuft ein wenig musikhochschule (dat wäre dann ein Jungstudent), Konzerte werden hie und da auch gegeben und weiterhin programmiere ich mehr oder minder unprofessionell für eine Webfirma.


----------



## Frenchmann (3. September 2004)

Alter: 28
Beruf: Internationaler Finanzbuchhalter


----------



## vault-tec (22. September 2004)

Alter:26

Beruf: nun ja... seit dem letzten Jahrtausend durchgehend Student mit
          - 4 Semester Informatik (Uni / Diplom)
          - 4 Semester Mathematik (Uni / Diplom)
          - seit vorletztem Jahr schon 3 Semester Komunikations- und Softwaretechnik
                                                     (FH / Diplom)

...aber so langsam glaube ich, dass ich den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen habe 

Niko


----------



## MasterJM (3. Oktober 2004)

25 Jahre,
studiere derzeit noch Diplom Chemie in Bielefeld.

MfG JM


----------



## reneshp (6. Oktober 2004)

MasterJM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 25 Jahre,
> studiere derzeit noch Diplom Chemie in Bielefeld.
> 
> MfG JM


 20 Jahre,
Studiere Lehramt (Mathe, Fysik, Englisch) in Dänemark.


----------



## rflx (7. Oktober 2004)

18 yrsld, Informatiklehrling, nebenbei Snowboarden (Film usw.)


----------



## Abbreviation (7. Oktober 2004)

@ Flashy: Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen...? 

Ich bin 23 *jaul* und studiere Informatik (@ FrankO: auf Diplom, sowas gibt's noch...-aber nicht mehr lange, zugegeben) mit Medizin als Nebenfach

Grüßle
Marei


----------



## Helmut Klein (7. Oktober 2004)

16, Schüler der 10. Klassenstufe am Otto-Hahn-Gymnasium in Böblingen.


----------



## funnytommy (19. Oktober 2004)

15, HTL Schüler, Maschinenbau/Mechatronik


----------



## redlama (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin 25.
Habe eine erfolgreich abgeschlossene Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung. Jetzt arbeite ich als einziger Webprogrammierer in einer kleinen Internet Marketing Argentur.

redlama


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (19. Oktober 2004)

Update:

17 Jahre, 12. Stufe des Elsa-Brändtström-Gymnasiums in Oberhausen


----------



## PAK (19. Oktober 2004)

Alter: 22

Beruf: Student an einer FH (Media System Design)


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. Oktober 2004)

Alter: 19

Und seit gestern Informatikstudent an der ETH Zürich. ;-)


----------



## Ina04 (20. Oktober 2004)

Alter: 20 Jahre

Beruf: Grafik-Design Studentin,  5.Semester


----------



## Icke0815 (3. November 2004)

Moin,
ich bin 32 Jahre
Beruflich bin ich EDV Fritze einer kleinen Firma 
( Ein wenig von allen [ Netzwerk, Server verwalten, Proggen etc. ] ) 
Nun bin ich gerade mit VBA zugange, weil wir ein neues WaWi System haben [ Das Teil kann man verbiegen bis zu erbrechen das macht richtig Laune ] 
Dummer weise habe ich keine bzw. kaum Ahnung von VBA ( bin dabei mich schlau zu machen )

Wenn jemand einen guten Tipp für mich hat ( eine gute Infoquelle für VBA Einsteiger ) 
das wäre echt super .

e-mail: icarus.matthias@t-online.de 


Gruß an alle 
icke 0815


----------



## Toasti2000 (23. November 2004)

19 Jahre
3. Lehrjahr Informatikkaufmann

Nebenher betreibe ich Webdesign in einer kleinen Firma.


Falls jemand Abschlussprüfungen der letzten Jahre hat, bitte eine PM schicken! Such die dringend!

DANKE


----------



## xelix (15. Januar 2005)

13 *schäm*

In 10 Jahren vielleicht mal Mediengestalter^^


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (15. Januar 2005)

Bin leider noch in der Schule aber diese Jahr fange ich dann eine Ausbildung bzw. mein Studium an.....


----------



## metalux (15. Januar 2005)

bin im 3. semester informatik student .... hs niederhein


----------



## berndf78 (15. Januar 2005)

26, derzeit Arbeitslos und Arbeitssuchend! Vorher Abteilungsleiter einer Bergsport/Camping/Langlauf Abteilung in einem großem Sportunternehmen, wegen starker Überbezahlung gekündigt.
Wusste nichtmehr, wohin mit dem vielem Geld


----------



## Filone (15. Januar 2005)

Student, Internationale Betriebswirtschaft in Saarbrücken. Noch 3 Semester, dann hoffentlich wieder im Kundenservice.


----------

